# Rci disney 2 bedroom request



## kdorward (May 29, 2016)

I have a Disney 2BR request for Beach club for dec 3,4 checkin.  I have an ongoing search since last July.   I am wondering how long to wait to see if I can get the unit.  It is for my daughter.  That us the only resort they wanted


----------



## gmarine (May 29, 2016)

Make other plans. Unfortunately its never going to happen. There hasnt been any report of any two bedroom DVC unit being confirmed in over 18 months and I dont recall seeing any size Beach club unit in that time. It pretty much 1 bedrooms at Saratoga or Old Key West with an occasional AKV 1 bedroom, usually last minute.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 29, 2016)

Based on info in other posts on TUG, DVC has few or no 2 bdrm units available for RCI trades. As a DVC member for over 20 years, even I find it is hard this year to get a unit under the 11 month window during most of the year. The only availability for lengthy stays is at Saratoga, the largest DVC. Overall, Disney World is busier than ever.


----------



## JimMIA (May 29, 2016)

While that time of the year is the most difficult time of the year for DVC owners, that has nothing to do with RCI exchanges.  RCI exchanges come out of inventory created by DVC owners using their DVC points to exchange OUT of DVC via RCI.  That's a totally different inventory than DVC owners are using to book reservations with their points.

We were able to get a Wyndham/RCI/DVC reservation checking in on December 14, 2013, and turned down several other ongoing search matches.  That was OKW.

However, I agree with others that a 2 bedroom DVC is not happening.  

If you need a 2BR, I'd just book Hilton or Marriott with those holdings.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 29, 2016)

That's a very specific and "picky" request for your daughter to have.  No 2 bedrooms are going to match, let alone one of the most sought-after resorts in all of DVC/Disneyworld.  

You need to talk to her about other resorts.  There are lots of great Orlando resorts, if she needs a 2 bedroom, and they are easy exchanges.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (May 29, 2016)

I agree that WDW really has no "slow" season anymore, and I certainly agree that getting a match for a week that is literally one of the most popular with DVC Members makes that match virtually impossible IMHO, particularly for a 2bdrm at BCV. BCV is pretty small so that decreases the odds. Choosing a week that books super fast with members makes those odds extra high. If a search had been placed for say, OKW or SSR, since they are far and away the largest DVC resorts at WDW, at least you might have a bit of a chance.

JimMIA makes some excellent points, and wow! You got a week in trade in mid-Dec?? When was that and what size villa? 

I do not do "trades" as I love my DVC options and my MVC Maui Ocean Club was bought to stay there. ONLY there so I cannot comment on what might or might not be available for RCI trades. But I will say this as a DVC member for 23 years, it is very rare for MS to take a week's availability for an RCI trade out of the year's most popular weeks for a DVC Member wanting to do an RCI deposit/trade. In the first place those popular weeks are not likely to be available. One exception would be if the member already has secured a high demand week and THEN wants to trade.


----------



## kdorward (May 29, 2016)

I didn't realize that week of December 3 was a popular week.  I thought beginning of December would be an off time.  Thank you for the helpful comments


----------



## JimMIA (May 29, 2016)

kdorward said:


> I didn't realize that week of December 3 was a popular week.  I thought beginning of December would be an off time.  Thank you for the helpful comments


It's actually the *busiest* time of the year for DVC because of low points costs, owner meetings, holiday decorations, etc.  Most DVC owners book early December exactly at 11 months.

But again...the booking of units by owners using DVC points *has nothing to do with RCI exchanges*.  DVC owners go elsewhere this time of year too, and if they use their points to exchange OUT via RCI, RCI inventory is created even though a DVC owner may not be able to book using their points.

When we exchanged into DVC using RCI, there were lots of DVC owners wailing about not being able to get a reservation -- at the same time when we were declining ongoing search match after match after match until we got one we really wanted.

So December is definitely doable.

What's NOT doable, from everything I've seen for the last year and a half or so, is a 2 bedroom.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (May 29, 2016)

I've had an OGS for a 2 bedroom DVC since December 2014 ...I am also looking for particular dates...definately not holding out hope for a match...lol.  I haven't traded into a DVC 2 bedroom since July 2014 :annoyed:


----------



## Southerngirl528 (May 29, 2016)

JimMIA explains nicely why the first week of December is so busy with DVC Members. Heck, I have a full week in a GV booked for that week right now at my home resort! And I have a back up Beach Cottage right around the same dates. SUPER popular with DVC members for the reasons JimMIA states.

What I do feel is important to point out is that DVC members do not need to GIVE the same week for deposit into RCI as they desire at an RCI resort. When DVC used II, we used to look for the cheapest (points-wise) week we could find to give up for deposit, no matter what week we were searching for in the II collection. Now that RCI is the TS organization DVC uses, it is a set number of points that DVC members spend depending on the size of the unit they want and the season. And those points values are generally lower than a week at DVC would cost for a member to book. Not too many 2 bedroom villas are available for 260 points in the DVC collection.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (May 29, 2016)

Since DVC 2 bedrooms seem so tough to trade into, and though I have only traded my DVC for another TS once in over 20 years, (& that was for a premium Hawaii resort right at the end of II's partnership w/DVC), when I get ready to plan a trip to Kauai or the Big Island to go with my Maui Ocean Club weeks, I think I'm going to look into doing a direct trade with someone that owns a premier property not offered through RCI.... I'll book a week at my DVC resort for a week at theirs! Sounds like a plan to me since most of RCI's offerings, at least in Hawaii, do not appeal to me nearly as much as those offered through II. Gotta keep looking into that......


----------



## Lisa P (May 31, 2016)

kdorward said:


> I have a Disney 2BR request for Beach club for dec 3,4 checkin.  I have an ongoing search since last July ... That us the only resort they wanted


The 2BR unit size and the specific resort are both much greater obstacles to a successful exchange than the check-in date, IMO.  If your daughter would be happy with a 1BR at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort, modifying the search to include this _may_ work.  But limiting the search to a 2BR minimum unit size virtually excludes success.  So does limiting the search to this one resort.  Again, just my opinion.

If your daughter really prefers or needs a 2BR, it's too late now to catch the Wyndham Bonnet Creek bulk deposit or most of the HGVC bulk deposits in Orlando for her dates.  BUT, there is still a 2BR showing as available at HGVC Sea World and it's still far enough away to have a good chance of catching a cancellation at any of these others.  So she needs to decide what is most important to her soon... *2BR* offsite... possible 1BR at *SSR exchange*... changing the *dates* to include a much, *much broader* range... possibly paying cash for a *DVC points rental*?  Hope she finds a satisfying solution and has a great trip.


----------



## kdorward (May 31, 2016)

I modified the search to dec 2,3,4 checkin date with adding Boardwalk, animal kingdom, and SSR.  November 2014 I got the wilderness lodge 2br.  I will see if I have any luck.  How long before does Disney deposit resorts for arcing.  Is it 6 months


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jun 1, 2016)

You definitely need to manage expectations.  As most have said already.  There haven't been ANY 2 bedrooms in like 18 months at ANY resorts.  If you need a 2 bedroom, you will need to pick a non Disney property.  We all used to get 2 bedrooms and check RCI twice a day for 18 months and keep ongoing searches years out...Zilch.

KT


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 1, 2016)

kdorward said:


> How long before does Disney deposit resorts for arcing.  Is it 6 months


From just a quick look at the Sightings board, it looks like about 5- 5 1/2 months out.

I haven't been following Sightings closely; those who have can give you a better guess.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 1, 2016)

Keep Traveling said:


> You definitely need to manage expectations.  As most have said already.  There haven't been ANY 2 bedrooms in like 18 months at ANY resorts.  If you need a 2 bedroom, you will need to pick a non Disney property.  We all used to get 2 bedrooms and check RCI twice a day for 18 months and keep ongoing searches years out...Zilch.
> 
> KT



Quoted for truth. There is essentially zero chance of a 2BR. If you search for a 1BR, I would set up two searches if you have the ability - one for non-SSR resorts (the older search), and another for just SSR. That's how I ended up with a BWV exchange last week. But again, it was a 1BR.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 8, 2016)

The only DVC 2-Bdrm exchange I got was for SSR - back in October 2011.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jun 11, 2016)

Your other issue with BCV is the ongoing renovations.  I'm not sure they will be done by Dec.  The Wilderness Lodge including the Villas are also undergoing massive renovations so that is probably not very possible either.  SSR will be your best bet.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 14, 2016)

Deb & Bill said:


> Your other issue with BCV is the ongoing renovations.  I'm not sure they will be done by Dec.  The Wilderness Lodge including the Villas are also undergoing massive renovations so that is probably not very possible either.  SSR will be your best bet.


Per https://dvcinfo.com/dvc-resort-refurbishment-updates/, Disney has stated BCV refurb will continue "through the summer":


> _*Beach Club Villas Refurb*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## icydog (Jun 17, 2016)

kdorward said:


> I have a Disney 2BR request for Beach club for dec 3,4 checkin.  I have an ongoing search since last July.   I am wondering how long to wait to see if I can get the unit.  It is for my daughter.  That us the only resort they wanted




I'm telling you now to make other plans immediately.  

1) Disney's Beach Club Villas Resort is THE most sought after resort on Walt Disney World property. 

2) The week you picked is the MOST popular week for Disney Vacation Club members since the points are the cheapest and the parks and resorts are dressed up for Christmas

3) There's the Very Merry Christmas Party at the Magic Kingdom 

4) There's a FREE DVC member Christmas party that everyone wants to attend

5) I haven't seen a two bedroom at A Disney Vacation Club resort on RCI in years even with an OGS!


----------

